# New Additions!!



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

DW finally had her baby







!! when it came time to push, her doctor said 'ok, you can start pushing, but wait for the contraction to help you' she said 'I can't wait' and pushed 7 pound 3 oz 'Emma Grace' out ONE PUSH later







!! I barely counted to 10 with the first push







!! I joke that she 'sneezed and Emma fell out'







(sorry ladies, just a joke). The boys are very excited to have a baby sister







. can't wait to take them out camping







.








scott









oh yea, I also upgraded to a hensley today. should be here next week. It's expensive, but hopefully the safety margin will be a nice peace of mind while towing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now that is good news!!

Congradulations on a new little Outbacker









John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sunny sunny sunny *Congratulations Scott, and your DW! What great news!* sunny sunny sunny

And I'm glad to hear the birth of your child did not hinder your devotion to your Outback, er, family!

But seriously... That is great news. When do we get pictures?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Congratulations Stapless, hope everyone is doing good.

Rob


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulations Steve & DW
That is Great News so happy for you both
And a very nice name as well
Don't forget to post some pics of the new outbacker









Don


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Great News!

Beautiful name

Hope everyone is doing fine.









Ralph


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

stapless said:


> DW finally had her baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Stapless. New arrivals are always exciting. Enjoy that Hensley! Oh - sorry - welcome to world, little Emma Grace! action action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congratulations DW and Stapless

Great news the delivery was easy on DW









Welcome to Outbackers Emma sunny

And congratulations to Proud PaPa Stapless









Have a cigar on me.

Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> DW finally had her baby


Man, what a day for you! Congratulations!!!!!!

May Emma "grace" your lives.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wonderful News sunny

Congratulations to you and your DW.

Post some pics









Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Blessings to your new daughter Emma Grace and your family!!

Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

stapless action

*congrats on the arrival of emma grace*

darrel


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Hensley!!! I am sure that you will.....









Oh I am sorry,

CONGRADS ON THE NEW ADDITION TO THE FAMILY!!!!!
Emma Grace...what a beautiful name!!!

I hope mother and daughter are doing well!!!!!

So do we need another name the new Outbacker!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your daughter, and blessings on you and your family.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

"DW finally had her baby







!! "

OOH, Stapless!! First off, congratulations on the new baby!! sunny 
Secondly, hope DW doesn't see that she finally had "HER baby". OUCH! You may have to have the next one!!














Just teasing!! Congrats and hope everyone's fine!
Darlene action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations on the new little girl. If she is your first girl, then you are in for a rude awaking. It won't be long 'til you are wrapped around her little finger.....I'm speaking from experience here, so listen up! Our Erin-Marie is much more strong willed then her older brother, and she is a candidate for military school, as soon as I can find one with a Kindergarten class.

Congratulations on the Hensley too!

Tim


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! May Emma Grace have only blessings in her life!


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Congratulations! I hope everyone is doing great! 
-Steve


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah! Another Outbacker! Congrats on your healthy baby girl.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats! I just had a T-shirt airbrushed for my little girl. It reads:

CAUTION! 
I Have 3 OLDER BROTHERS 
and 
I'm NOT AFRAID to USE EM!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> It won't be long 'til you are wrapped around her little finger.....I'm speaking from experience here, so listen up! [snapback]97388[/snapback]​


I can believe it, it took all of 6 minutes (maybe less) for it to happen to me. I'm going to be OK with everything until she turns into a teenager, and teenage boys come around with the same ideas I had







at that age!! hopefully owning a couple firearms and also being the coronor for my county will have some deterent effect







.

scott


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

congrats on the new baby girl. I have one on the way in 7 weeks....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have found a simple solution to that problem, Scott.

My daughter simply will not be dating until she is 30!

Then again, at the age of six, she already considers herself engaged... and to an older man at that (9). Fortunately for us, it is a long distance affair.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I have found a simple solution to that problem, Scott.
> 
> My daughter simply will not be dating until she is 30!
> 
> ...


I agree, 30 is young enough to find the right guy and settle down and have kids. any sooner is just asking for trouble. I also thought an all girls military school might help with the teenager thing. howver, being the spoiled little devil that she is going to be, I don't think that will be an option!!

scott


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Yep, they always say Daddy's love their little girls ~ and visa-versa!







Congratulations on your new addition...or TWO new additions I should say! Happy Day! sunny


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Yep, they always say Daddy's love their little girls ~ and visa-versa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Tracy!
Reminds me of when I got married the first time!! My daddy was walking around with my bouquet, crying, saying, "that's all I got left of her, now". Bless his heart!! LOL
Darlene action


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations & *God Bless *your New Baby Girl









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations Scott et al. I'm glad labor was short and it's nice the boys are excited. Emma was my mother's name. Great lady and a great name. I'm very happy for you guys.

Scott


----------

